# First try, preparing to teach driving to my icelandic :) Pictures.



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi!

Just a happy thread 

Some might have heard about Sólon, the icelandic rescue yearling I bought 

He's gotten into a decent shape and I figured I'll try to teach him to long rein and then to drive, since it's good practice before riding, a good way to build muscle on him and especially me and a nice alternative to regular walks 
I'm not exactly an expert..xD But I've tried driving and I figured I could try this out. I know somewhat what to do. 

I tried a girth on him yesterday, which he didn't mind, and after trying it today again, I adjusted a cavesson to him and put the stuff on.

I wonder if he was a carriage horse in his earlier life.. he knew exactly how to behave, turn, to walk before me, stop, start and that.. :O I expected more problem ith esecially the walking in front thing and so on.. but he did great  I'm really surprised, and he seemed to enjoy it. It'll be great fun to take him out on walks now and practice  Andgood excersice for me 

I'll get my trainer to show me some ''work in hand'' too, I think that can help us and be applied for the long reining too. And in a few years I'll have a horse to both drive and ride 



















I know the girth isn't perfect and everything, but I figure it would work for this  Perhaps I can attach some lower rings on it for the reins/what-they're-called. Maybe. I can't get it further back thanks to his belly, but it's all soft and doesn't hinder him. ^_^ I'll of course get a proper harness before we get close to start driving


----------



## frecklesgirl4ever (Sep 15, 2009)

He's such a cute boy and a good driver it seems like too


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

That's where the rings are supposed to be when you're driving.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks 

-------

I know, but when long reining, especially in the start and to help a fresh horse, it can be good to keep them lower. That's what I've learn in school at least, and it makes sense to me.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

^^^ Yup. He's such a handsome boy, glad he is taking to it so easily and happily!


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

Zab said:


> I know, but when long reining, especially in the start and to help a fresh horse, it can be good to keep them lower. That's what I've learn in school at least, and it makes sense to me.


yep. we start out with ours attached through the quick hitches on the sides, then go to the rings when we are ready to start driving. if you need to get further behind, ditch the driving lines. use lunge lines. this way you can be directly behind to drive but be a safe distance back.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks for the tips  I'm not worried about him kicking tho, and if I walk behind I walk so close that any kicks won't be severe. I'm not longreining purely for riding tho, but it's also ''work in hand'' as my trainer have taught me, like dressage while you walk behind him, and that's why I use my body language and position a little as well (that and to manage the camera  )

Before I start to really work towards driving, I'll have him know and listen to any aids when walking behind him. I'll probably take him to a driving class too to get us some experience and as a check


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

whats this "work in hand"? you have to understand, im a moron and i only race horses lol, so i dont know a darn thing about riding!


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

****** No worries.. a lot of people don't.. hmm.. lemme post a picture..
ok, here's a site with some pictures  cater, levade and attempt to piaffe from the ground. 
She don't have a girth and I don't think most people have. I had it mostly to get him used to it. I'll try to get my trainer down here and show me properly soon tho. They do it in the spanish ridingschool too, before they ride.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Why not videos? 


















I'm not doing it all right.. but it's awesome  You can do the same in short/regular reins too..I should probably start with that actually..
You either walk slightly in front of the horse, behind/at the shoulder, or a bit behind.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Actually.. this video shows it much better.. I'll stop posting random videos after this one x)


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

oh haha. ok! i know what youre talking about now. they do this with the Lipizzaner Stallions, thats where i have seen it most.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Yup


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

Ok, so I can line drive a horse with a surcingle and lines. I can do figures, transitions, etc however I can never get them to keep going when I don't have those darn rings to rely on. The reins end up going over their backs and they get all contorted and lock their necks and refuse to go then and start spinning around to face me and won't move back into the right position. Even my best line driving horses with the surcingle refuse to do it. It must have something to do with my body position and total lack of skills but I can't get them to keep going foward unless I can keep those reins perfectly at each side of the withers and I always need a driving whip to help move them forward. I am mostly self-taught though, I would LOVE to go to an in-hand clinic with one of the dressage masters. *sigh* When I win the lottery or something I can afford that.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

If you watch the latest video I posted, you see how to get that right 
You just put your arm over their back and use the rein to ask them to move out on the track again instead of pressing against you. 

And you want the reins loose, not with ''contact''..


----------

